# Yes, another SLDR mini driver thread



## MadAdey (May 18, 2014)

BUY ONE, BUY ONE, BUY ONE!

Called in American golf today to pick some bits and bobs up and I got met by a stand with the mini driver on, so as you do I picked it up to have a nose at. Well as soon as I got it in my hands it just felt and looked fantastic, so I got it taped up and headed to the range with it, armed with my driver and 3-wood. 

Hit my 3 wood to get an idea of distance and the same with my driver. I was hitting them both really well, so pleased with the distances I hit. Then I hit the SLDR, it felt so nice and it shot past my 3 wood and nearly up to my driver (this is the 14* SLDR model by the way). So I kept alternating between the 3 clubs and got through 60 balls. Every time I picked the SLDR up it went bullet straight and long on a lovely trajectory. The manager came out to have a nose at one being hit as they have not sold any yet and his jaw dropped when he saw how well these things hit the ball.

Anyway I decided not to buy one and took it back into the shop. Got chatting with one of lads and he said the fitting bay was empty if I wanted to see some figures on the flight scope, so I thought "why the hell not". So got in there and hit 10 shots with my driver, average distance was what I expected, but interesting to see a 25 yard gap between the best strike and worst strike and I had a 23 yard dispersal. The I hit 10 with SLDR, oh my god it averaged only 8 yards less than my driver with a 9 yard dispersal and only 6 yards between the best and worst hit. There was 4 of my driver hits that did not go as far as the worst with the SLDR. 


So in conclusion it is straighter, hits the ball a more consistent distance, looks good and feels great. Why would anyone not want one in the bag, anyone want to buy my driver as it has been evicted to make room for the SLDR I bought :lol:


----------



## Ethan (May 18, 2014)

I have one on order. 14 degree, TP model. Stiff flex.


----------



## davemc1 (May 18, 2014)

Your lucky, can't get one for love nor money up here. Ag say they have 3 coming in sometime this week....


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2014)

Nice!! Did you try it off the deck mate?


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2014)

Are you bringing it Tomos,would love to
Have a go.
What time you planning on arriving?


----------



## MadAdey (May 18, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you bringing it Tomos,would love to
Have a go.
What time you planning on arriving?
		
Click to expand...

Most defiantly, I will be getting down for about 9-9:39 ish. Get a coffee then go see Donald do some stuff.


----------



## MadAdey (May 18, 2014)

Junior said:



			Nice!! Did you try it off the deck mate?
		
Click to expand...


Took a few hits to learn how to use it from the range mat. The deep face and higher COG makes it a bit more difficult to get off the deck, but after learning to hit down onto it and aim left it just flew with a lovely high fade on it.


----------



## virtuocity (May 18, 2014)

So tempted.  I don't ever hit my 3 wood....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 18, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			So tempted.  I don't ever hit my 3 wood....
		
Click to expand...

If you are looking for one off the deck also have a look at the 3W High Launch.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 18, 2014)

Have been using a 12 x-stiff tp this weekend, and strangely found it more useful for filling gaps off the deck. A couple of the par 5's I felt like I could just hit an easy one up there with it - as opposed to going after my 3 wood. Defo staying in my bag for a while!


----------



## virtuocity (May 18, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Have been using a 12 x-stiff tp this weekend, and strangely found it more useful for filling gaps off the deck. A couple of the par 5's I felt like I could just hit an easy one up there with it - as opposed to going after my 3 wood. Defo staying in my bag for a while!
		
Click to expand...

Saw you had a hit with one.  Fancy writing a review on here?


----------



## CMAC (May 18, 2014)

I called it as TM have a winner here IMO


----------



## Tab373 (May 18, 2014)

Should recieve mine this week. Ordered it blind no custom fit etc but i tend to fit my swing into the clubs. Ordered the 12deg stiff so will fit into my set quiet well.but might have to drop a wedge or even the 4 iron. Will post a review on Sunday night as have our scratch 36 hole open sunday.


----------



## MadAdey (May 18, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Should recieve mine this week. Ordered it blind no custom fit etc but i tend to fit my swing into the clubs. Ordered the 12deg stiff so will fit into my set quiet well.but might have to drop a wedge or even the 4 iron. Will post a review on Sunday night as have our scratch 36 hole open sunday.
		
Click to expand...

You will probably drop your driver for it. I have dropped mine for the 14* model! let alone the 12* one.


----------



## richart (May 18, 2014)

Seriously thinking of getting one, as I use a three wood most of the time in comps at Blackmoor. Haven't got on with a driver since persimmon days.


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2014)

While no doubt an 'interesting' club, I'm not 100% convinced of what its purpose is. 

If it's a Driver replacement, then it's shorter; if a 3 wood replacement, it's probably too long. And I can hit driver off the deck as well as it seems to go - aim left to allow for the fade.

Possibly worth considering by the likes of richart, but that's a very small part of the market. Maybe better to simply hit the Driver 85-90% and 'centred' - aka swing better, not harder/faster!


----------



## MadAdey (May 18, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			While no doubt an 'interesting' club, I'm not 100% convinced of what its purpose is. 

If it's a Driver replacement, then it's shorter; if a 3 wood replacement, it's probably too long. And I can hit driver off the deck as well as it seems to go - aim left to allow for the fade.

Possibly worth considering by the likes of richart, but that's a very small part of the market. Maybe better to simply hit the Driver 85-90% and 'centred' - aka swing better, not harder/faster!
		
Click to expand...

I would never say it was a 3w replacement as it goes about 20 yards further. I think for me personally it makes a great driver replacement as I have said for a while I would happily give up 20 yards of distance to hit more fairways. I do not need something that will hit it further, I want something that hits it straighter.


----------



## CMAC (May 18, 2014)

Foxholer said:



*While no doubt an 'interesting' club, I'm not 100% convinced of what its purpose is. *

If it's a Driver replacement, then it's shorter; if a 3 wood replacement, it's probably too long. And I can hit driver off the deck as well as it seems to go - aim left to allow for the fade.

Possibly worth considering by the likes of richart, but that's a very small part of the market. Maybe better to simply hit the Driver 85-90% and 'centred' - aka swing better, not harder/faster!
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was rather obvious myself! seems like TM's marketing budget was wasted for the likes of yourself


----------



## ToddM1985 (May 18, 2014)

People will have there own opinion on Taylormade and their club release policy but one thing you cant deny is they know how to make awesome woods. Cant wait to hit the mini SLDR.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 19, 2014)

Every time I use my TM RBZ 3 wood off the tee I say "why don't I use this more often" maybe this Mini will give me a little more than my three wood which is already impressive..


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 19, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Saw you had a hit with one.  Fancy writing a review on here?
		
Click to expand...

Probably not au fait given the nature of my new role, but would be happy to if I got the all clear from GM



Foxholer said:



			While no doubt an 'interesting' club, I'm not 100% convinced of what its purpose is. 

If it's a Driver replacement, then it's shorter; if a 3 wood replacement, it's probably too long. And I can hit driver off the deck as well as it seems to go - aim left to allow for the fade.
		
Click to expand...

You don't need to allow for a fade with it from the deck - I find it easier to hit than my RBZ II from the fairway. In all the fitting days I've been at so far, people have only been hitting it marginally shorter than their drivers - if shorter at all.

On the whole, lower handicappers tend to still hit the driver maybe 10 yards further, but I've seen higher handicaps hit the 14 degree mini 30 yards past their current driver.


----------



## NWJocko (May 19, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I would never say it was a 3w replacement as it goes about 20 yards further. I think for me personally it makes a great driver replacement as I have said for a while I would happily give up 20 yards of distance to hit more fairways. I do not need something that will hit it further, I want something that hits it straighter.
		
Click to expand...

I'm similar to this.....

Knowing how you hit the ball Adey I am (even more) tempted to have a go with one after reading this!

I've a G25 driver that is very long but I'd sooner give up distance and be more consistent.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

I looked at this but managed to convince myself I don't need it, even though I hit a 3 wood off the tee all the time.  

But now you are saying it actually works, so I will have to buy one, as that's just the way it works.  Stop teasing me with claims that I can get 20 more yards, why do you do it?????


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 19, 2014)

Damn you Direct Golf having the one I wanted available to order.  And damn you GM for putting a Â£20 Direct Golf discount card in the last magazine.  It's all your fault!!!

Oh well, can't take it with you....


----------



## Foxholer (May 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Thought it was rather obvious myself! *seems like TM's marketing budget was wasted for the likes of yourself*

Click to expand...

That's certainly the case. Got sick of TM's approach in 2006/7! 

Did see my first SLDR Driver in action on Saturday and was quite impressed - also with the shaft (Tour AD DI) and Cally XHot Pro Forgeds w C-Tapers.

However, having seen and tried both the X2Hot and the RBZ 3-Woods, I believe technology has moved on somewhat from my old one. Tour Edge Exotics 3-Woods still rate very highly for me too!

And it seems the Mini is 'best' for higher handicappers, or already big hitters, as a Driver replacement. Ego is likely to be a restraint if that's the case, but Par 5s could be in more danger if it works well!


----------



## Stuey01 (May 19, 2014)

I am starting to feel the need to try this.
I have never been a fan of TM and even derided this club when I heard about it. But it could be that I am the perfect customer for it, higher handicap, big hitting but inconsistent with driver, could stand to lose a few yards in distance for a trade off in accuracy, never been a massive fan of more traditional 3 woods off the tee, rarely if ever hit 3w off the deck.

This could be a straight swap in for my 3w.


----------



## markgs (May 19, 2014)

ordered one today so easy to hit and so long


----------



## Stuey01 (May 19, 2014)

markgs said:



			ordered one today so easy to hit and so long
		
Click to expand...

How does it compare to your 913fd?
What loft are you going for?


----------



## Twire (May 19, 2014)

Hmmm, this interests me as I struggle with the big stick. Think I'll have to make a trip to AG to try them out.


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

markgs said:



			ordered one today so easy to hit and so long
		
Click to expand...

so the 913 D3 will be in the FS section soon then :smirk:


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2014)

What is the shaft length?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (May 19, 2014)

IainP said:



			What is the shaft length?
		
Click to expand...

43.5 inches


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

i struggle to see where this fits in the bag for most, without dropping the driver?

I only hit my 3 wood off the tee to be shorter than a driver, but longer than my hybrid!!!

So would some of you now be carrying two 3 woods?


----------



## Twire (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i struggle to see where this fits in the bag for most, without dropping the driver?

I only hit my 3 wood off the tee to be shorter than a driver, but longer than my hybrid!!!

So would some of you now be carrying two 3 woods?
		
Click to expand...

I'd use it to replace the driver. I can hit my 3 wood about 220-230 so if I could get another 25-30 yards from one of these mini's I'd be happy.


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

Twire said:



			I'd use it to replace the driver. I can hit my 3 wood about 220-230 so if I could get another 25-30 yards from one of these mini's I'd be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Ok but what if you want to hit something 220-230 what would you use?


----------



## Twire (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ok but what if you want to hit something 220-230 what would you use?
		
Click to expand...


Errrr, my 3 wood.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i struggle to see where this fits in the bag for most, without dropping the driver?
		
Click to expand...

surely the whole point is that many many golfers shouldn't have a driver in the bag ? These should drop the driver.

for others the argument must be closer to the OP on this thread - if I can gain consistency but not loose too much distance then they will also drop the driver ie there are potential distance gains with a driver (unlike the above category). These people may not have the instant dispersion improvement with their 3 wood, but *might* find it with this club.

when you look at the likes of PhilM and others, whilst playing a different game they are, essentially, facing the same issues!


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



*i struggle to see where this fits in the bag for most, without dropping the driver?*

I only hit my 3 wood off the tee to be shorter than a driver, but longer than my hybrid!!!

So would some of you now be carrying two 3 woods?
		
Click to expand...

isn't that the point!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2014)

Twire said:



			Errrr, my 3 wood.
		
Click to expand...

way to much honesty here - we know you would be using a 7 iron really! :thup:


----------



## Twire (May 19, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			way to much honesty here - we know you would be using a 7 iron really! :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Aye, if I hit it twice.


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

CMAC said:



			isn't that the point!
		
Click to expand...

Ive just been up the range for a lesson and they had one inthere,  its way bigger than a 3 wood looks about 300-400  ( the driver is 460) it begs the point why is a 300 cc driver easier to hit that a 460?

I bet most would struggle to hit it off the deck at all, so its just a small headed driver.. no?


----------



## duncan mackie (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ive just been up the range for a lesson and they had one inthere,  its way bigger than a 3 wood looks about 300-400  ( the driver is 460) it begs the point why is a 300 cc driver easier to hit that a 460?

I bet most would struggle to hit it off the deck at all, so its just a small headed driver.. no?
		
Click to expand...

260cc I believe


----------



## Scrindle (May 19, 2014)

It would be fair to say that I have only been playing golf a relatively short period and am perhaps misguided here, but I don't really see how a club can be 'more consistent' other than through some form of placebo effect that makes your swing more repeatable.

Everything that I have read about ball flight, etc... in the past has just reinforced my understanding that where the ball goes is dependant upon the path of your swing. Granted catching something out of, for example, the toe will lose you distance but I thought that was all (unless you catch only half the ball with the toe and it rockets sideways of course).

In-to-out/out-to-in/open face/closed face/etc. These factors are what I understood to influence a slice/draw/pull/etc... not the model of the club or its make. Other than lower lofted clubs generally being less forgiving of poor/faulty swing mechanics (which might explain why a 14* driver is consistently more straight than a lower lofted variant), I don't really understand how a club can be 'more consistent' other than in the realm of a personal confidence placebo improving the repeatability of your swing?

Also, I thought it was the case that a correctly fitted shaft is vastly more important to ball flight and trajectory than the head of the club (all other things being equal).  Again, could be incorrect information I have picked up along the way but it makes sense to me (though isn't what manufacturers would want being flaunted about, granted).


----------



## Stuey01 (May 19, 2014)

I suppose it goes like this:
Bigger head than 3w = easier to hit from tee
Same length as 3w and higher loft than driver = easier to hit than driver
Slightly lower loft than 3w and the SLDR low spin characteristics = longer than 3w

I'm just speculating from what I've read a I haven't hit one yet.


----------



## patricks148 (May 19, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			I suppose it goes like this:
Bigger head than 3w = easier to hit from tee
Same length as 3w and higher loft than driver = easier to hit than driver
Slightly lower loft than 3w and the SLDR low spin characteristics = longer than 3w

I'm just speculating from what I've read a I haven't hit one yet.
		
Click to expand...

ego, shouldn't anyone who struggles with a driver just have one with a shorter shaft?


----------



## Foxholer (May 19, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			It would be fair to say that I have only been playing golf a relatively short period and am perhaps misguided here, but I don't really see how a club can be 'more consistent' other than through some form of placebo effect that makes your swing more repeatable.

Everything that I have read about ball flight, etc... in the past has just reinforced my understanding that where the ball goes is dependant upon the path of your swing. Granted catching something out of, for example, the toe will lose you distance but I thought that was all (unless you catch only half the ball with the toe and it rockets sideways of course).

In-to-out/out-to-in/open face/closed face/etc. These factors are what I understood to influence a slice/draw/pull/etc... not the model of the club or its make. Other than lower lofted clubs generally being less forgiving of poor/faulty swing mechanics (which might explain why a 14* driver is consistently more straight than a lower lofted variant), I don't really understand how a club can be 'more consistent' other than in the realm of a personal confidence placebo improving the repeatability of your swing?

Also, I thought it was the case that a correctly fitted shaft is vastly more important to ball flight and trajectory than the head of the club (all other things being equal).  Again, could be incorrect information I have picked up along the way but it makes sense to me (though isn't what manufacturers would want being flaunted about, granted).
		
Click to expand...

Do you actually play?

If so, which do you hit your more consistently off the deck? Your 8 and 9 irons or your 3, 4 and 5?

And why do you think it is that the Driver isn't shafted at the maximum allowed length - 48"?

It's not that the club is more, or less, consistent! It's that the user is more, or less, consistent with the particular club!


----------



## CMAC (May 19, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			Ive just been up the range for a lesson and they had one inthere,  its way bigger than a 3 wood looks about 300-400  ( the driver is 460) it begs the point why is a 300 cc driver easier to hit that a 460?

I bet most would struggle to hit it off the deck at all, *so its just a small headed driver.. no*?
		
Click to expand...

no, as the loft is much higher, it's equivalent to the old 2 wood of yesteryear sets (nothing new in golf)


----------



## Scrindle (May 19, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			It's not that the club is more, or less, consistent! It's that the user is more, or less, consistent with the particular club!
		
Click to expand...

Which was what I was trying to get at, though I think it is just as much, if not more, about how confident the user feels with that club rather than the club itself suiting the user.  i.e. the psychology of it all, rather than the equipment itself.

New club > decent first shot > instant confidence boost > relaxed feeling > better, more repeatable swing > better numbers.  I'd be surprised if tests didn't find that one's personal feelings towards a particular club affected the numbers in a large capacity on testing also.  No one can take their personal biases out of the equation completely.  If you want to purchase a new club because you fancy something new, it'll probably perform for you in one way or another to justify the purchase.

In relation to your query as to the consistency of higher lofted irons over lower lofted variants, I mentioned higher lofted drivers being more 'consistent', comparably, than lower lofted variants in my post.  Presumably you didn't read it all.

Anyway...

Whenever you read things like this it is always from the angle of 'this club was far more consistent', which I just don't understand because everything I have learned about this game suggests that it is all down to the person holding the thing and very little to do with the equipment at all.

You can see from Mark Crossfield's club reviews that a repeatable swing generally produces around the same numbers from different manufacturers' similar clubs.  This leads me to think that, all other factors being equal, everything comes down to the repeatability of your swing, primarily, governed by where your mind is, with the club itself being pretty low on that list.  If you believe you're going to hit it better, chances are you probably will.  If the OP could play shots blindfolded, and someone gave him his original driver but told him it was the SLDR-mini being discussed, I bet he would hit it just as well.

Take my recent custom fitting as an example.  I've gone from a set of G10s, which arguably are 'better' for my game and should give me 'more consistency', to a set of MP-54s, which arguably are the 'wrong' choice for my handicap level and something I shouldn't be using.  Following a back injury I've started playing again in the last few days and I'm hitting the 54s better than my old G10s, even after basically lying around for 2 weeks not being able to do anything.  Don't get me wrong I am ecstatic about my new clubs and appreciate that they are still somewhat forgiving, but I doubt that a 1* difference in lie angle together with the same flex of shaft from a different manufacturer is going to make much of a difference, practically (I refuse to believe that peoples' swings don't naturally fluctuate by at least a degree from shot to shot - particularly at my level).  This only leaves my confidence left as the disseminating factor for the improvement in my game while using less forgiving clubs with the same lofts as my old ones.  (Conversely, I'm also very sure that at some point a particular shot will leave doubts in my mind as to the suitability of the clubs themselves and this will, in turn, cause me to start shanking, toeing, topping and fatting shots all over the shop.  The clubs obviously will be identical, all that will have changed is my confidence level).

I'm sure the SLDR-mini is a very good club (let's face it, none of the main manufacturers are releasing rubbish, are they?) but, I wonder what the average dispersion numbers would have looked like with the SLDR-mini had the first shot with it been a shank.  Not something that can be quantified, obviously, but I would bet money on them not being as good as they were, if it were possible to test it.  The original driver or another club entirely might have shown better dispersion numbers.


----------



## SGC001 (May 19, 2014)

Scrindle said:



			It would be fair to say that I have only been playing golf a relatively short period and am perhaps misguided here, but I don't really see how a club can be 'more consistent' other than through some form of placebo effect that makes your swing more repeatable.

Everything that I have read about ball flight, etc... in the past has just reinforced my understanding that where the ball goes is dependant upon the path of your swing. Granted catching something out of, for example, the toe will lose you distance but I thought that was all (unless you catch only half the ball with the toe and it rockets sideways of course).

In-to-out/out-to-in/open face/closed face/etc. These factors are what I understood to influence a slice/draw/pull/etc... not the model of the club or its make. Other than lower lofted clubs generally being less forgiving of poor/faulty swing mechanics (which might explain why a 14* driver is consistently more straight than a lower lofted variant), I don't really understand how a club can be 'more consistent' other than in the realm of a personal confidence placebo improving the repeatability of your swing?

Also, I thought it was the case that a correctly fitted shaft is vastly more important to ball flight and trajectory than the head of the club (all other things being equal).  Again, could be incorrect information I have picked up along the way but it makes sense to me (though isn't what manufacturers would want being flaunted about, granted).
		
Click to expand...

Shorter shafted clubs are also arguably easier to control, especially if you're the kind of golfer who either swings out to in or increases the distance between a point (approx C7 at the neck region - it's do with torque placed on the body and the amount of work needed to keep it in position) and the club head from the top of the swing early. (Too many golfers do this).

Most golfers arguably play with a driving club of too long a shaft, too stiff a shaft and too low a loft anyway, so it may well help most players if that reasoning is in any way accurate.

I'd not heard of shafts been more important to ball flight than heads, in fact I'd heard the opposite form a well known and respected club fitter / builder / designer,  interestingly or not Tayormade are talking about the CoG position of this club. I'd read they could be more variable in terms of areas such as weight than areas like grips or heads, but that placements of CoG and loft have more effect on launch than shaft, especially when you consider that around 90-95% of golfers have been argued to have a release that is too early for the shaft kick point to matter in launch, though it'd still be fitted for that way due to feel.


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2014)

looks a pretty mean club, would love to give it a go

Some marketing chappie earned his monthly wedge with this one

Getting the shaft length back down to what is manageable for most golfers without getting refund requests for all those not fit for purpose 46" drivers... genius! 

Short of calling it the Mini Cooper SLDR and painting it green they couldn't really do much more 

Reading the blurb its just the type of club I've been looking for. Really hope one or two find their way out here soon


----------



## Foxholer (May 20, 2014)

To me, there's another, more compelling, reason for TM's hype on this club....

To counter the 'unique' release of Callaway's X2Hot Deep - the retail version of Mickelson's quest for something in between Driver and 3W that generated quite a lot of interest and media coverage. I'm almost certain that TM's ultra competitive approach, especially where Callaway is concerned, has been to do everything it can to counter that product!


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2014)

i stll prefer the callaway version, at least you could hit that off the deck  or at least  most would the TM would be just like hitting driver off the deck and how many guys do that reg?


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			To me, there's another, more compelling, reason for TM's hype on this club....

To counter the 'unique' release of Callaway's X2Hot Deep - the retail version of Mickelson's quest for something in between Driver and 3W that generated quite a lot of interest and media coverage. I'm almost certain that TM's ultra competitive approach, especially where Callaway is concerned, has been to do everything it can to counter that product!
		
Click to expand...

I guess where the TM marketing boy earned is dough is that their SLDR mini will sit and be sold with the drivers while Cally's offering will be in amongst the fairway woods


----------



## road2ruin (May 20, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			i stll prefer the callaway version, at least you could hit that off the deck  or at least  most would the TM would be just like hitting driver off the deck and how many guys do that reg?
		
Click to expand...

I've been hitting this off the deck for about a week now and I was actually surprised at how easy it was to get up in the air. When I bought it I was under no illusions that it was likely to be used off the tee only however I have been pleasantly surprised by it's performance off the deck.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2014)

Gonna give one of these a bash tonight with a bit of luck, thinking about the 14 degree for a touch more accuracy as opposed to possibly more distance with the 12 degree version.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 20, 2014)

Jury is a bit out for me, I know what yardage I need to replace my driver and my strong 3 wood. If i headed toward the 12 degree I think it would be pretty hard off the deck, but would offer the distance to compete with the driver. I think it would free up space in my bag but honestly speaking I have everything I need already.


----------



## MadAdey (May 20, 2014)

Well it had its first trip to a course yesterday at bearwood lakes for a game with a few forumers, very impressed with it. Bit of a shame that I have an injured hand so was not really hitting the ball as well as I would hope. But hey the ones I did hit properly were fantastic.

To give an idea of just how well these go off the tee this is a couple of the tee shots I hit. 

8th hole 297 yards, club of of wind behind 5 yards short of green.
11th hole 496 yards, club of wind behind, long climb back up the hill, hit it twice and was 20 yards short of the green. 

Swinging the way I was yesterday with a bad hand the driver would have been all over the place, but the SLDR mini still kept it in play. The only thing I do not like about it is the shaft, for me I feel it launches the ball too high so wish it had a lower launching shaft. But having said that, into the wind it still flew pretty well.

To the conclusion:
I would say it goes about 10-15 yards shorter than my driver, I have the 14* model.
It flies really well off the deck with ease.
I find it a lot easier to control than a driver and a bad swing still goes straight.
It looks really good at address.
The weighting of the head makes it feel really nice in the swing.


----------



## Slab (May 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Well it had its first trip to a course yesterday at bearwood lakes for a game with a few forumers, very impressed with it. Bit of a shame that I have an injured hand so was not really hitting the ball as well as I would hope. But hey the ones I did hit properly were fantastic.

To give an idea of just how well these go off the tee this is a couple of the tee shots I hit. 

8th hole 297 yards, club of of wind behind 5 yards short of green.
11th hole 496 yards, club of wind behind, long climb back up the hill, hit it twice and was 20 yards short of the green. 

Swinging the way I was yesterday with a bad hand the driver would have been all over the place, but the SLDR mini still kept it in play. The only thing I do not like about it is the shaft, for me I feel it launches the ball too high so wish it had a lower launching shaft. But having said that, into the wind it still flew pretty well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks 
At address does it look like a baby driver or a big FW and what about when you swing, does it feel more like driver or FW club?


----------



## MadAdey (May 20, 2014)

Slab said:



			Thanks 
At address does it look like a baby driver or a big FW and what about when you swing, does it feel more like driver or FW club?
		
Click to expand...

I would say it looks like a 1990's driver, not a big headed 3 wood. It does feel more like a FW than a driver because of the weighting in the head.


----------



## Twire (May 20, 2014)

What shaft is in yours Adey and what loft?


----------



## MadAdey (May 20, 2014)

Twire said:



			What shaft is in yours Adey and what loft?
		
Click to expand...

it has the standard fujukura 57 stiff shaft and it is 14* loft


----------



## Twire (May 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			it has the standard fujukura 57 stiff shaft and it is 14* loft
		
Click to expand...

Did you try the 12* as well?


----------



## MadAdey (May 20, 2014)

Twire said:



			Did you try the 12* as well?
		
Click to expand...

They did not one in. But I am happy with the 14 to be honest.


----------



## Twire (May 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			They did not one in. But I am happy with the 14 to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

OK mate, I was just wondering if there was a noticeable difference between the two. 

I've looked on the AG website and they only have the 14* so I have no chance of putting the them against each other.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Well it had its first trip to a course yesterday at bearwood lakes for a game with a few forumers, very impressed with it. Bit of a shame that I have an injured hand so was not really hitting the ball as well as I would hope. But hey the ones I did hit properly were fantastic.

To give an idea of just how well these go off the tee this is a couple of the tee shots I hit. 

8th hole 297 yards, club of of wind behind 5 yards short of green.
11th hole 496 yards, club of wind behind, long climb back up the hill, hit it twice and was 20 yards short of the green. 

Swinging the way I was yesterday with a bad hand the driver would have been all over the place, but the SLDR mini still kept it in play. The only thing I do not like about it is the shaft, for me I feel it launches the ball too high so wish it had a lower launching shaft. But having said that, into the wind it still flew pretty well.

To the conclusion:
I would say it goes about 10-15 yards shorter than my driver, I have the 14* model.
It flies really well off the deck with ease.
I find it a lot easier to control than a driver and a bad swing still goes straight.
It looks really good at address.
The weighting of the head makes it feel really nice in the swing.
		
Click to expand...

I had a few hits with this club at Bearwood,I have a 2007
Burner 3 wood that I hit we'll.
Adeys club was a little longer with a smoother swing.
My launch was a lot lower than Adeys,purely
Because I tend to shut the face slightly.
I have a Reax 60g shaft in mine,as apprised
To the 57g stuff of the Sldr.
I have booked myself into a fitting next Tuesday so
I might have one in the bag.
One thing I would add,it is harder to hit off the deck and
To me it looked like I was trying to hit a driver.


----------



## Twire (May 20, 2014)

Where are you going for your fitting Tony? Do they have both lofts?


----------



## Alex1975 (May 20, 2014)

My driving is really holding up my game atm and I do read this post with interest. I think the fact that its 43.5" is the thing that makes it easier for peeps like me. (if it does)


----------



## pokerjoke (May 20, 2014)

Twire said:



			Where are you going for your fitting Tony? Do they have both lofts?
		
Click to expand...

Taunton and Pickeridge golf club.
He has the 14 in now and is getting the 12
In,within 2 days so I will get to try both.


----------



## BTatHome (May 20, 2014)

Twire said:



			OK mate, I was just wondering if there was a noticeable difference between the two. 

*I've looked on the AG website and they only have the 14* so I have no chance of putting the them against each other.*

Click to expand...

I went into the store, and they only had one club, the 14* in Reg, that I tested. Assistant Manager took my number and will call when they get the full range (he said they were already on the order system), so I'm just waiting now.

Btw, the website is showing both the 12* and 14* today.


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2014)

Went into AG after work today with a view to buying the 14 degree version.
Lad working there asked me if I wanted to try it so despite me being a fella with a bit of a neanderthal swing, I followed him into the testing area.
Hit the stiff shaft okish after a few *ahem* warm up shots,  but the guy then told me my swing speed eek: cripes that low) and he suggested the regular shaft.
Hit this better, he then pointed out (news to me if I'm honest) my low ball trajectory and would I consider the 16 degree with regular shaft.
I'm not a man of shame so I went for it, better results instantly.
Had to go for it so it's now waiting to be used in tomorrows comp so epic fail awaiting obviously  :thup:
I'm not a good golfer by any means, this club just felt good and gave me confidence. My swing needs a lot of work to get it to be able to use "proper blokes clubs" but right now, this one looks like it could help me a great deal.


----------



## IainP (May 20, 2014)

Well, have to hand it TM. Not the first thread on it and this one has gone several pages. They do know how to be talked about.
Pre the 460cc driver days I was a keen 3 wood off the tee merchant, so confess to being intrigued. Although if I had that money sitting about for a new club I might be having a driver properly done with a shorter shaft first to see how that worked out.


----------



## bob carolgees (May 21, 2014)

I went and bought one last night, i didnt mean too, honest.

Popped into AG after a quick hit at the range, asked if i could take it out for a hit, only hit a few balls but they went lovely.  Im a short hitter and always take my 3 wood off the tee, but lately have gone back to the driver and its too wild for me, everything high and right.  Tried out all 3 (12,14,16) in stiff shaft, 16 had the best flight but not great distance, the 12 went like a bullet but ended up with the 14 in stiff as could hit that one off the deck as well.  Cant wait to try it on the course on friday.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Went into AG after work today with a view to buying the 14 degree version.
Lad working there asked me if I wanted to try it so despite me being a fella with a bit of a neanderthal swing, I followed him into the testing area.
Hit the stiff shaft okish after a few *ahem* warm up shots,  but the guy then told me my swing speed eek: cripes that low) and he suggested the regular shaft.
Hit this better, he then pointed out (news to me if I'm honest) my low ball trajectory and would I consider the 16 degree with regular shaft.
I'm not a man of shame so I went for it, better results instantly.
Had to go for it so it's now waiting to be used in tomorrows comp so epic fail awaiting obviously  :thup:
I'm not a good golfer by any means, this club just felt good and gave me confidence. My swing needs a lot of work to get it to be able to use "proper blokes clubs" but right now, this one looks like it could help me a great deal.
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff, as already said this club is not for everyone, but for people like us who hit 3 woods off the tee and are at the higher end of the handicap scale it may well offer some instant distance gains without losing out on accuracy.  

Also glad to see you (eventually) didn't fall for the myth that 'real golfers' have to have a stiff shafted 9 degree driver off the tee or you are a puff.  It's whatever gets you round the course in the least amount of shots and ensures you enjoy your golf. And if it does then it is a proper blokes club.  Hope it works out for you, I'm looking forwards to receiving mine.


----------



## duncan mackie (May 21, 2014)

bob carolgees said:



			I went and bought one last night, i didnt mean too, honest.

Popped into AG after a quick hit at the range, asked if i could take it out for a hit, only hit a few balls but they went lovely.  Im a short hitter and always take my 3 wood off the tee, but lately have gone back to the driver and its too wild for me, everything high and right.  Tried out all 3 (12,14,16) in stiff shaft, 16 had the best flight but not great distance, the 12 went like a bullet but ended up with the 14 in stiff as could hit that one off the deck as well.  Cant wait to try it on the course on friday.
		
Click to expand...

It's all right for you right handers!

I made a point of heading to the nearest AG with a range only to find that they had no SLDRmini LH heads at all; and claimed they hadn't been sent any.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 21, 2014)

duncan mackie said:



			It's all right for you right handers!

I made a point of heading to the nearest AG with a range only to find that they had no SLDRmini LH heads at all; and claimed they hadn't been sent any.
		
Click to expand...

I'm feeling your pain sir as a fellow lefty.  Unfortunately as you will know it is very difficult to try before you buy as the left handed range of every club is very limited at just about every place.  So chances of finding left handed SLDRs mini driver in the different lofts and shaft strengths to have a comparison with are virtually none. So I ordered my left handed from from Direct Golf using the Â£20 voucher GM kindly gave away recently. And kind of hope that it will be fine.  

As if I wanted to drive to somewhere that did give me the chance to try the options (Left hand golfer shop in Surrey or where ever it is I suspect is the only one), by the time I'd factored in petrol and time to get there it would be nearly as cheap to just buy one in the shaft and a bit up in the loft of of my normal 3 wood.  Which I did.

Still, on the flip side we all know lefties rule at Augusta, so in your face righties....

And how about a left handed opportunity GM!  Team up with Left handed Golfer http://www.lefthandedgolf.co.uk/ you'll get a nice article out of it and also you can put it towards your corporate social responsibility targets, highlighting how you interact with persecuted minorities   It's a win win.


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 21, 2014)

Very Very tempted to go for one of these. Hi my current 3 wood very well from the tee but it balloons on me costing distance.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			Very Very tempted to go for one of these. Hi my current 3 wood very well from the tee but it balloons on me costing distance.
		
Click to expand...

try a stiffer shaft!


----------



## Essex_Stu (May 21, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			try a stiffer shaft!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in contact with a clubmaker at the moment to see what he has lying around.


----------



## garyinderry (May 21, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			I'm in contact with a clubmaker at the moment to see what he has lying around.
		
Click to expand...


have a bash with an extra stiff shaft.  it will bring the flight down.  it might feel a bit odd to you but give it a bash.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2014)

Well they've converted another. Only problem being that instead of a gap club it's replaced two so I have an extra driver. 

Driver and 3 wood now both out the bag.

i seem to have actually gained yards with it, probably as not trying to cream it so middling it more often than not. Cheeky 9 before the heavens opened at hit 6/7 fairways with it. Obviously it won't remain that way, but great start. Also easier to hit of deck than I thought. I think as I was encouraged with the distance gained I just swung slow and smooth. Hit both par 5's in reg today and our 16th par 4 which I've never been gir. 

Do they make an sldr wedge and putter as I'd love similar instant improvements!!


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2014)

Wow what a club, shot net 71 (bang on par) and I've never hit so many fairways. Maybe 2 or 3 on the fringes but generally dispersion was tight with good distance.
Really happy with ball flight and accuracy, I actually enjoyed hitting tee shots rather than being anxious.
Big thumbs up from me :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (May 21, 2014)

You all using the 14* version?

Getting harder and harder to resist trying one of these......


----------



## Papas1982 (May 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You all using the 14* version?

Getting harder and harder to resist trying one of these......
		
Click to expand...

14* stiff for me! not sure my distance with it 230 total requires stiff, but my dispersion with woods is always better with stiff. 

Ball flight took took getting used too, I heard that were Hugh flying, for I'd got under it a few times only to get to ball and realise distance was still good.


----------



## Beezerk (May 21, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			You all using the 14* version?

Getting harder and harder to resist trying one of these......
		
Click to expand...

16* for me, got a slow swing speed and the Trackman gadget showed better carry and distance over the 14*.
Have to say, probably hit 3 of the best drives I've ever knocked today with the new stick, can't see it being coincidence.


----------



## richart (May 22, 2014)

I see you can get a Mini driver at Direct Golf for Â£179, and if you use your GM discount card you get Â£20 off. Â£159 seems like a good deal. I do have a voucher code/card from another golf mag if anyone wants it.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 22, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			14* stiff for me! not sure my distance with it 230 total requires stiff, but my dispersion with woods is always better with stiff. 

Ball flight took took getting used too, I heard that were Hugh flying, for I'd got under it a few times only to get to ball and realise distance was still good.
		
Click to expand...

I used Adeys on the practice range at Bearwood.
He was hitting his shots twice the height I was.


----------



## Joff (May 22, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I used Adeys on the practice range at Bearwood.
He was hitting his shots twice the height I was.
		
Click to expand...

10ft?


----------



## Coatsy79 (May 23, 2014)

Definitely interested in this club but I'll wait till they're closer to Â£100 before I buy one and then seek forgiveness from HID


----------



## Alan P Mills (May 23, 2014)

Going to try one tonight, looking forward to see what it's all about!


----------



## Alan P Mills (May 23, 2014)

Local range only had a 14deg reg, was hoping for stiff. Tried it out and did not get on with it at all. Will try a stiff when in stock, but first impressions not good. Felt very light and could not get a feel for the club head.


----------



## markgs (May 23, 2014)

14 degree stiff for me love it


----------



## Oddsocks (May 23, 2014)

Has anyone who purchased one of these magical clubs actually tried playing with a shorter shafted driver first?


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Has anyone who purchased one of these magical clubs actually tried playing with a shorter shafted driver first?
		
Click to expand...

I probably had a 44inch driver, I am slightly longer with this, although I had it last year so couod be tecnique. But I'd never attempt that off the deck like I do this.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 23, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I probably had a 44inch driver, I am slightly longer with this, although I had it last year so couod be tecnique. But I'd never attempt that off the deck like I do this.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.  I've got a system 2 12* TM driver circa 1990.... Should play about the same


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Interesting.  I've got a system 2 12* TM driver circa 1990.... Should play about the same 

Click to expand...

 Give it a bash then, mine was just a shorter shaft but with bigger head. It's all in the head anyways. I'm sure I'll curse it soon enough. But right now it's a star. Touch wood and crosses fingers.


----------



## MadAdey (May 23, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Has anyone who purchased one of these magical clubs actually tried playing with a shorter shafted driver first?
		
Click to expand...

Been there and tried it a few months ago. All I found was it felt shorter, but wasn't any straighter. 

There is something weird about this mini driver and I can't put my finger on it. It feels like a 3 wood but rockets off the face like a driver. Another possible convert was found today. He hit a really nice shot with his driver, then had a go with my MINI Driver. Hit exactly the same draw on exactly the same line, but the MINI was nearly 30 yards longer


----------



## Papas1982 (May 23, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Been there and tried it a few months ago. All I found was it felt shorter, but wasn't any straighter. 

There is something weird about this mini driver and I can't put my finger on it. It feels like a 3 wood but rockets off the face like a driver. Another possible convert was found today. He hit a really nice shot with his driver, then had a go with my MINI Driver. Hit exactly the same draw on exactly the same line, but the MINI was nearly 30 yards longer 

Click to expand...

The ball flight is so misleading. It just rockets up and continues to go. Hit a few today I was adamant were gonna be short and yet sailed usual driver length.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Been there and tried it a few months ago. All I found was it felt shorter, but wasn't any straighter. 

There is something weird about this mini driver and I can't put my finger on it. It feels like a 3 wood but rockets off the face like a driver. Another possible convert was found today. He hit a really nice shot with his driver, then had a go with my MINI Driver. Hit exactly the same draw on exactly the same line, but the MINI was nearly 30 yards longer 

Click to expand...

So with this in mind maybe the ideal gapping up top is mini-d / 4w?


----------



## BTatHome (May 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			So with this in mind maybe the ideal gapping up top is mini-d / 4w?
		
Click to expand...

If I ever end up trying out the full range of these, then that was my original thought that I would end up with a 4w (3w HIgh Launch) to get the gapping ... Maybe even chnaging my hybrid/long irons if required.


----------



## Coatsy79 (May 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Has anyone who purchased one of these magical clubs actually tried playing with a shorter shafted driver first?
		
Click to expand...

I have an old macgregor magtec driver at 13.5 loft which I'm considering popping the shaft from my old fairway wood in 

But you couldn't hit it off the floor 

Definitely  interested in having a bash with one, I'd run my driver, SLDR mini then 5 wood because I don't hit my 3 wood off he deck anyway


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			I have an old macgregor magtec driver at 13.5 loft which I'm considering popping the shaft from my old fairway wood in 

But you couldn't hit it off the floor 

Definitely  interested in having a bash with one, I'd run my driver, SLDR mini then 5 wood because I don't hit my 3 wood off he deck anyway
		
Click to expand...

I'm just not totally convinced on the evolution cycle and correct target punter for this club,

 I can see why some of the players would want this club but to me it's a false positive.  if their wild with the big stick then knocking 10-20 yards off and hitting more fairways has to be a good thing..... But....... Surely being less wild with the big stick has to be down to technique and swing flaws , swing easier or fix the fault and hit more fairways why maintaining that distance. The main reason people are more consistent with this is because their not trying to rip it every time like they do with a driver.  My amp 3w on a good smooth swing is no more than 15/20 yards behind my driver, this isn't because it's some new found mystery of because it's a wonder club, it's simply because I swing smooth wi good tempo and find the middle of the club more often than not.

Higher cappers wanting more consistency for me has to be the ideal market, when I was a junior and around 16 years old I couldn't hit a driver and have a save miss, or even a predictable miss, I was so inconsistent it was shocking.  I dropped the driver and with a callaway big Bertha copy 3w proceeded to drop from high twenties to mid teens very quickly as I was finding the short stuff and safe positions more. But soon after this drop I learned to hit a driver properly. And thus dropped/improved further.

Now the evolution cycle is the main hang up for me, at the moment it's 260cc,  the mini2 will no doubt be longer in length " almost a driver " so the speak, but will not doubt creep up into 280/300cc,  with the same progression against in the stage two meaning your be mid 300cc's.  

For me i think TM have just about exhausted the sales using the " longest driver" " fastest ball speeds" so on sales, their just looking for the next market and people struggling with stats and wild drives are the next market, but..... Surely if this stat bothered you that much you would have a course of lessons to fix the technique issue and then maximise your length from the tee.... Not handicap yourself but giving it up?


----------



## BTatHome (May 24, 2014)

Fix the fault, and have lessons is pretty much the answer to every single club purchase on the planet then.

Life would be so boring if that happened .....


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Fix the fault, and have lessons is pretty much the answer to every single club purchase on the planet then.

Life would be so boring if that happened .....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but there's a difference.

Fix the fault and maintain if not gain length and consistency or....... Plop for a club half the size and cover it up.

Most people were saying the rbz3w was as long as their driver.... Is this just a rebranded and repainted rbz?

I'm under no illusion clubs evolve as technology improves, but it amazes me when you read the " what's in the bag " sections of pro articles in the mag, how many don't actually carry the latest gear.  Lawrie carrying an older Cally ft 3w in the last issue being the prime example.

Another example would be rick g, the man is a tinkering wizard and loves a new concept, but have you seen what he's currently using, not the 910, 913, rbz, or r11 that have been there over the last 24 months.


----------



## BTatHome (May 24, 2014)

Rebranded or repainted RBZ .... Well since it's different size/shape I doubt that .... unless you want to say every club is just a rebranded/repainted version of the last one too.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

As I said I'm not totally sold on it, or what it's actual target market is.  I suppose like anything in this game it's what suits and inspires confidence.  For me though, at this stage I'm out,


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2014)

Seems to work for Mickleson on certain course when being straight is more of a concern to being long - from what i have read the club fills the market between the driver and the 3 wood - some ( in fact a lot ) i reckon dont get within 40 yards of their driver with a 3 wood where as a mini driver will allow people to gain consistency and better dispersion than a driver but just a little bit longer than a 3 wood.  Driver is one of the hardest clubs to hit - lots of room for error - this club just reduces the error a little bit but still giving a bit of length needed from the tee


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2014)

It's interesting reading, I am a bit on the fence, at the moment, but I do have my voucher card ready !
I used to play a strong three t-zoid when they first came out, I eventually bought a great big Bertha as my driver. But I mainly played the t-zoid from the tee and the Bertha would be used on open long 4s and 5s. There was a distance difference but I am comfortable from 150 yards in, so strategically I would play for position and to give me a full shot. 
Now I have a strong 3w in my bag, it's powerful but would the mini be more so? I occasionally use it off the deck but my 5 wood is plenty long enough. My driving is a bit poor at the moment so I will look to improve that. Which is partly the reason I am not running off to try this club. What I am saying is if I cannot control my driver will I control this ? 
Plus has anyone seen the custom option shafts ? How expensive are they ?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (May 24, 2014)

If this, or any other club helps people to enjoy the game more then that is main point for me.

Lessons aren't always the answer


----------



## shewy (May 24, 2014)

I really wanted to buy this club but when I saw it I was underwhelmed, the face is no bigger than my 3 wood, I will try it out but I dont think its what I was after, I think you would get the same results from a 10 year old 12 degree driver chopped to 43".
The jury is well and truly out on this one, and I'm their target audience.


----------



## MadAdey (May 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			As I said I'm not totally sold on it, or what it's actual target market is.  I suppose like anything in this game it's what suits and inspires confidence.  For me though, at this stage I'm out,
		
Click to expand...

I think I have figured it out to be 3 target markets:

1: the beginner, as we always tell them to not use a driver and go with a 3w as it is easier to hit and control.
2: the higher handicapper that struggles with consistency off the tee
3: the bigger hitting low handicapper that normally uses a 3w for accuracy over length.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think I have figured it out to be 3 target markets:

1: the beginner, as we always tell them to not use a driver and go with a 3w as it is easier to hit and control.
2: the higher handicapper that struggles with consistency off the tee
3: the bigger hitting low handicapper that normally uses a 3w for accuracy over length.
		
Click to expand...

So it's aimed at everyone lol


----------



## MadAdey (May 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			So it's aimed at everyone lol
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I think it is.......


----------



## fundy (May 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Maybe, but there's a difference.

Fix the fault and maintain if not gain length and consistency or....... Plop for a club half the size and cover it up.

Most people were saying the rbz3w was as long as their driver.... Is this just a rebranded and repainted rbz?

I'm under no illusion clubs evolve as technology improves, but it amazes me when you read the " what's in the bag " sections of pro articles in the mag, how many don't actually carry the latest gear.  Lawrie carrying an older Cally ft 3w in the last issue being the prime example.

*Another example would be rick g, the man is a tinkering wizard and loves a new concept, but have you seen what he's currently using, not the 910, 913, rbz, or r11 that have been there over the last 24 months*.
		
Click to expand...

Only cos the posties late bringing the latest one


----------



## MadAdey (May 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			So with this in mind maybe the ideal gapping up top is mini-d / 4w?
		
Click to expand...

No not at all, well not for me. A 4w would be too close to my 2i, anyway the MINI goes further than my 3w by a good 10-20 yards so it is just going in the bag to replace my driver. I like to have the long end of my bag loaded as I am comfortable with manufacturing shots with my wedges. But for those than carry more wedges the MINI/4w combo would work really well.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			No not at all, well not for me. A 4w would be too close to my 2i, anyway the MINI goes further than my 3w by a good 10-20 yards so it is just going in the bag to replace my driver. I like to have the long end of my bag loaded as I am comfortable with manufacturing shots with my wedges. But for those than carry more wedges the MINI/4w combo would work really well.
		
Click to expand...

Is there any need for your 3wood?


----------



## MadAdey (May 24, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			Is there any need for your 3wood?
		
Click to expand...

Yes because the MINI goes about 20 yards further. I like they way the long end of my bag is now looking distance gap wise:

2i - 230 
3w - 250
MINI - 270

Anyone getting one of these will have to see what works for them, I think you will see a variety of combinations depending on the player and what they want. I would say anyone looking to replace a 3w should be looking at the 16* model.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Yes because the MINI goes about 20 yards further. I like they way the long end of my bag is now looking distance gap wise:

2i - 230 
3w - 250
MINI - 270

Anyone getting one of these will have to see what works for them, I think you will see a variety of combinations depending on the player and what they want. I would say anyone looking to replace a 3w should be looking at the 16* model.
		
Click to expand...

I like that spacing


----------



## Agent Pies (May 24, 2014)

Are you all buying the standard version or the TP version for Â£50 more? What is the main difference between the 2?


----------



## MadAdey (May 24, 2014)

Agent Pies said:



			Are you all buying the standard version or the TP version for Â£50 more? What is the main difference between the 2?
		
Click to expand...

I got the standard as I am not a fan of TM made for shafts, so was always going to change Si saw no point in the TP version as the heads are the same, you just get a heavier shaft in TP model.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Yes because the MINI goes about 20 yards further. I like they way the long end of my bag is now looking distance gap wise:

2i - 230 
3w - 250
MINI - 270

Anyone getting one of these will have to see what works for them, I think you will see a variety of combinations depending on the player and what they want. I would say anyone looking to replace a 3w should be looking at the 16* model.
		
Click to expand...

That's interesting I think it would be hard for me to decide what loft, my 5 wood dictated my top end and I am still not certain whether I picked up a huge amount of difference between the 3wood and my driver... So if I bought a mini it would be a 14 degree, the 12 degree is SLDR driver territory. I think if I did anything it would have to be refined with a yardage verification.


----------



## MadAdey (May 24, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			That's interesting I think it would be hard for me to decide what loft, my 5 wood dictated my top end and I am still not certain whether I picked up a huge amount of difference between the 3wood and my driver... So if I bought a mini it would be a 14 degree, the 12 degree is SLDR driver territory. I think if I did anything it would have to be refined with a yardage verification.
		
Click to expand...

Definatly go and try it on a flight scope. I did and compared it to my driver and 3w, substantially longer than my 3w and nearly as long as my driver.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Definatly go and try it on a flight scope. I did and compared it to my driver and 3w, substantially longer than my 3w and nearly as long as my driver.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm you are a tempter!


----------



## GB72 (May 24, 2014)

Have to admit to being tempted. Driving is pretty bad at the moment and this is pretty reasonably priced. May well have to try one


----------



## Stuey01 (May 24, 2014)

Went to the range to try this today, but they didn't have any. Had a whack with the i25 driver as I was there. Mmm


----------



## markgs (May 24, 2014)

buy sldr mini its amazing


----------



## Twire (May 27, 2014)

Another converted....Went to AG Saturday afternoon and put one up against my 3 wood. The 3 wood average was 225 and the Mini averaged 250. The dispersion was as good as my 3 wood but the extra 25 yards made me part with my cash. Played with it twice over the weekend, the first game was a foursomes so only hit it 3 times with impressive results. The second game was a stableford, used it 8 times and ripped it each time only missing one fairway with it. Came in with 39 points and a 1.2 cut, so I'm a happy chappie.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2014)

I have just returned from my fitting with Simon Stevenson at Taunton and Pickeridge.
Using a flight scope system.
At the moment I play a 50g r/f  11 degree Nike Machspeed driver,and a TM Burner 15.5 degree 3 wood.

I went in with an open mind about what I was going to try,however I was hoping I would come
away with a driver that went further than my current 3 wood.

After hitting my clubs and getting some figures.
I nailed both clubs and was happy with the results.

 I tried the SLDR 14 degree stiff 57g driver standard setting.
Compared to my driver there was no comparison everything was going left and shorter.
Then we went to the r/f 57g and it was much better,however initially it was going lower and
left as I was delofting the club.
After a quick pointer I was hitting more up on the ball but only getting about 11 degrees of the 14 
on offer.
We then went to the Jetspeed r/f which was better and was carrying 222.
I had a driver swing speed of around 96 mph going up to 100.
All in all these clubs were no longer than my current one that I hardly use.
Going onto the HL SLDR 3 wood.
Set to 18.5degrees with a 77g r/f shaft.
This club felt amazing straight away the ball went so high but with only 2200 spin and average
carry was 221.
After resetting the club to standard 17 degree the ball flight was much more to my liking.
And it felt so nice,it was also 16 yards longer than my current 3 wood readings.
So this it what I will be purchasing.
Off the deck it was slightly shorter and harder to launch than my current 3 wood however
with a bit of practice it could do both jobs.
Really pleased with the fitting as Simon never pushed at all,and all the figures were there to see.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 27, 2014)

I'm a bit confused (probably me) as to which version of the club you've tried out, pokerjoke? Is it the regular SLDR or the SLDR Mini - I'm guessing the Mini, I just wasn't quite sure.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			I'm a bit confused (probably me) as to which version of the club you've tried out, pokerjoke? Is it the regular SLDR or the SLDR Mini - I'm guessing the Mini, I just wasn't quite sure.
		
Click to expand...

No it was the standard 460 Driver and the HL 3 wood


----------



## Canary_Yellow (May 27, 2014)

Thank you - was there a reason you didn't try the Mini Driver? I'm guessing it might be as simple as you wanted a traditional driver and 3-wood set up, but I'd be interested in your thoughts anyway. I'm considering ditching my 3-wood for an SLDR Mini Driver 16 degree - I never use my 3-wood off the deck anyway.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2014)

Canary_Yellow said:



			Thank you - was there a reason you didn't try the Mini Driver? I'm guessing it might be as simple as you wanted a traditional driver and 3-wood set up, but I'd be interested in your thoughts anyway. I'm considering ditching my 3-wood for an SLDR Mini Driver 16 degree - I never use my 3-wood off the deck anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was looking for the traditional set up.

I have tried the mini,madadey has one.
However I deloft all my clubs,so the fitter suggested a HL 3wood and it certainly
helped.
It also has a smaller head so is easier imo to hit off the deck as well.
I suppose my only problem now is my gap between my 3 rescue and my 3 wood,as
I have got my 5 wood on ebay.
However I am enjoying the tinkering.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes I was looking for the traditional set up.

I have tried the mini,madadey has one.
However I deloft all my clubs,so the fitter suggested a HL 3wood and it certainly
helped.
It also has a smaller head so is easier imo to hit off the deck as well.
I suppose my only problem now is my gap between my 3 rescue and my 3 wood,as
I have got my 5 wood on ebay.
However I am enjoying the tinkering.
		
Click to expand...


I have the RBZ stage 2 3Wood HL - cracking club - goes like a rocket of the tee


----------



## G1BB0 (May 27, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have the RBZ stage 2 3Wood HL - cracking club - goes like a rocket of the tee
		
Click to expand...

same, now dropped the driver after sundays showing lol


----------



## BFL (May 27, 2014)

Ive resisted to go and try 1 yet as I find the driver off the tee my easiest shot but really struggle with woods off the deck so may be an option for a 3 wood replacement


----------



## MadAdey (May 27, 2014)

BFL said:



			Ive resisted to go and try 1 yet as I find the driver off the tee my easiest shot but really struggle with woods off the deck so may be an option for a 3 wood replacement
		
Click to expand...

If you struggle with a 3w off the deck already I would not buy one of these. My i25 is a lot easier off the deck as you really have to catch the MINI sweet as a nut from the floor to get any decent height from it.


----------



## Agent Pies (May 27, 2014)

I've got a mint 10.5 TM RBZ Driver that I'm gonna take into Direct Golf and see if they'll let me trade it in against one of these bad boys.

Can i use a golf monthly code as well as trading in my old club in store?


----------



## garyinderry (May 27, 2014)

is it worth trading clubs in?   would you not be better to ebay or gumtree them.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2014)

Agent Pies said:



			I've got a mint 10.5 TM RBZ Driver that I'm gonna take into Direct Golf and see if they'll let me trade it in against one of these bad boys.

Can i use a golf monthly code as well as trading in my old club in store?
		
Click to expand...


You can only ask but I suspect your discount card is worth more to you at DG than your trade in.


----------



## Agent Pies (May 27, 2014)

I think you're right. Just had a quick look on eBay and they are selling for quite a good price.


----------



## ger147 (May 27, 2014)

My driver lives at home and I use a 3 wood off the tee so I've bought one to try, comes tomorrow.


----------



## Agent Pies (May 27, 2014)

ger147 said:



			My driver lives at home and I use a 3 wood off the tee so I've bought one to try, comes tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Have you just ordered one or tried it somewhere first then ordered it? Which loft & shaft did you get?


----------



## Dave B (May 27, 2014)

Has anybody tried the 12 degree? What was the difference between the 12 and 14 in terms of flight, distance and misses left/right.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 27, 2014)

Twire said:



			Another converted....Went to AG Saturday afternoon and put one up against my 3 wood. The 3 wood average was 225 and the Mini averaged 250. The dispersion was as good as my 3 wood but the extra 25 yards made me part with my cash. Played with it twice over the weekend, the first game was a foursomes so only hit it 3 times with impressive results. The second game was a stableford, used it 8 times and ripped it each time only missing one fairway with it. Came in with 39 points and a 1.2 cut, so I'm a happy chappie.
		
Click to expand...


Well done on the cut mate,that's great stats,looks like im going to have to come down and
give you a home beating.


----------



## ger147 (May 28, 2014)

ger147 said:



			My driver lives at home and I use a 3 wood off the tee so I've bought one to try, comes tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't have time to get to the range tonight so just lamped a few balls into the woods at the side of the house, but first impressions are good. Looks good, feels good in the hand and off the face when hitting a ball and it certainly seems to fly off the face.

Looking forward to getting a proper shot and deciding if it goes in the bag for this weekend's medal.


----------



## Junior (May 28, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			I have just returned from my fitting with Simon Stevenson at Taunton and Pickeridge.
Using a flight scope system.
At the moment I play a 50g r/f  11 degree Nike Machspeed driver,and a TM Burner 15.5 degree 3 wood.

I went in with an open mind about what I was going to try,however I was hoping I would come
away with a driver that went further than my current 3 wood.

After hitting my clubs and getting some figures.
I nailed both clubs and was happy with the results.

 I tried the SLDR 14 degree stiff 57g driver standard setting.
Compared to my driver there was no comparison everything was going left and shorter.
Then we went to the r/f 57g and it was much better,however initially it was going lower and
left as I was delofting the club.
After a quick pointer I was hitting more up on the ball but only getting about 11 degrees of the 14 
on offer.
We then went to the Jetspeed r/f which was better and was carrying 222.
I had a driver swing speed of around 96 mph going up to 100.
All in all these clubs were no longer than my current one that I hardly use.
Going onto the HL SLDR 3 wood.
Set to 18.5degrees with a 77g r/f shaft.
This club felt amazing straight away the ball went so high but with only 2200 spin and average
carry was 221.
After resetting the club to standard 17 degree the ball flight was much more to my liking.
And it felt so nice,it was also 16 yards longer than my current 3 wood readings.
So this it what I will be purchasing.
Off the deck it was slightly shorter and harder to launch than my current 3 wood however
with a bit of practice it could do both jobs.
Really pleased with the fitting as Simon never pushed at all,and all the figures were there to see.
		
Click to expand...

You have done well to find a club longer than your TM Burner 3w mate !! Good luck with it !! Did you get fitted for the Orka irons aswell?.


----------



## Slab (May 29, 2014)

After all the SLDR mini threads and being frustratingly nowhere near one to try/buy, I decided to dust off the 3w and pop it in the bag instead of the driver last weekend (driver was getting progressively naughtier in recent weeks)

Result: 12/14 fairways hit off 24 handicap losing about 15 meters distance on average but with much tighter dispersion :whoo: (topped & heeled the other two on consecutive holes when I got over confident/lazy)

If the mini fits in between the two I may just have talked myself out of buying one for the time being as I don't see 8 yrds being worth Â£170


----------



## pokerjoke (May 29, 2014)

Junior said:



			You have done well to find a club longer than your TM Burner 3w mate !! Good luck with it !! Did you get fitted for the Orka irons aswell?.
		
Click to expand...

Thx mate.
It was only when I hit the Mini I realised there was something longer than my 3 wood.

No I never got fitted for the irons,I bought them off PNW.
Its work in progress:fore:


----------



## HickoryShaft (May 29, 2014)

Must resist...........Must resist...........Must resist..........Must.............


----------



## Twire (May 29, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done on the cut mate,that's great stats,looks like im going to have to come down and
give you a home beating.
		
Click to expand...


Bring it on...


----------



## ger147 (May 29, 2014)

ger147 said:



			Didn't have time to get to the range tonight so just lamped a few balls into the woods at the side of the house, but first impressions are good. Looks good, feels good in the hand and off the face when hitting a ball and it certainly seems to fly off the face.

Looking forward to getting a proper shot and deciding if it goes in the bag for this weekend's medal.
		
Click to expand...

14 holes tonight after work, 12 either Par 4s or 5s. 11 out of 12 fairways hit and it's an absolute bomb off the tee, much longer than the G25 3 wood I've been using and easier to hit.


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

ger147 said:



			14 holes tonight after work, 12 either Par 4s or 5s. 11 out of 12 fairways hit and it's an absolute bomb off the tee, much longer than the G25 3 wood I've been using and easier to hit.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, played 16 last night and even really bad hits seem to get good distance and stay on line.


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2014)

People are starting to see why I fell in love with club straight away and had to just tell people to go try it. I think people where sceptical about it and thought it was just another TM sales gimmick, but like my catch phrase for it goes, "if you try it, you'll buy it".

glad to hear how well people are getting on with this club. Has many people actually changed out the driver for it like me, if so have you found your scores have dropped, by although being shorter it is on the short stuff more often?


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			glad to hear how well people are getting on with this club. Has many people actually changed out the driver for it like me, if so have you found your scores have dropped, by although being shorter it is on the short stuff more often?
		
Click to expand...

I've never hit so many fairways in my life, I was saying to Snell last night, the proof is in the pudding with this club and so far the numbers have been a staggering improvement. My worst shot has always been off the tee but now I feel like I can get it away even if I feel I'm not swinging well.
Last night I hit a few duffers, those where the club hits the ground an inch or two before the ball, usually they would go 10 yards past the ladies tees but with this club they just fly high and straight down the fairway with decent yardage. It really is weird to behold, you're expecting an embarrassing second shot 50 yards away but instead are well down the fairway


----------



## Papas1982 (May 30, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			People are starting to see why I fell in love with club straight away and had to just tell people to go try it. I think people where sceptical about it and thought it was just another TM sales gimmick, but like my catch phrase for it goes, "if you try it, you'll buy it".

glad to hear how well people are getting on with this club. Has many people actually changed out the driver for it like me, if so have you found your scores have dropped, by although being shorter it is on the short stuff more often?
		
Click to expand...

6/7!fairways today. One in light rough. Average was 225 which I'll take as most par 4's can be gone at from there. Bargain club!


----------



## duncan mackie (May 30, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			People are starting to see why I fell in love with club straight away and had to just tell people to go try it. I think people where sceptical about it and thought it was just another TM sales gimmick, but like my catch phrase for it goes, "if you try it, you'll buy it".

glad to hear how well people are getting on with this club. Has many people actually changed out the driver for it like me, if so have you found your scores have dropped, by although being shorter it is on the short stuff more often?
		
Click to expand...

still can't try a LH one; let alone compare lofts!

is this a deliberate TM thing or is it down to the individual range/shop to order in the appropriate LH heads as well - at least as they aren't adaptable they will take the same shafts!

however, 'my golf is suffering because I can't get the equipment' hardly hacks it does it


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 30, 2014)

All the manufacturers might as well stop making drivers if this thread is anything to go by.


----------



## patricks148 (May 30, 2014)

Judging by the improvements on here, this club has magical properties


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2014)

they would be better off shortening and stiffening up the shafts slightly across the board.  get people hitting it more of out the middle with a little more accuracy. 

middle-IER :fore:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 30, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			they would be better off shortening and stiffening up the shafts slightly across the board.  get people hitting it more of out the middle with a little more accuracy. 

middle-IER :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'll suggest that to TM in an hour!!


----------



## garyinderry (May 30, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'll suggest that to TM in an hour!!
		
Click to expand...


just remember to tell them where it came from ! :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (May 30, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			they would be better off shortening and stiffening up the shafts slightly across the board.  get people hitting it more of out the middle with a little more accuracy. 

middle-IER :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Already tried it,  cut my R9 shaft down to 3 wood length and still can't hit it well. I think you're missing the point a bit though, in my case anyway. Yes I have a swing fault which I'm working on but I just cannot hit big headed drivers for love nor money, this thing is in between driver and 3 wood size and just feels great at address. I don't get anyway near that same feeling with a driver.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 30, 2014)

Driver has been murdering me lately....

Has anyone compared one of the to the Cally or Ping offerings?


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Driver has been murdering me lately....

Has anyone compared one of the to the Cally or Ping offerings?
		
Click to expand...

Hiit against the 13* cally Xhot 2 and there was no difference in distance but the mini was more consistent. Not tried the PING one because it is over Â£300 pound.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (May 30, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Hiit against the 13* cally Xhot 2 and there was no difference in distance but the mini was more consistent. Not tried the PING one because it is over Â£300 pound.
		
Click to expand...

Very true with regard to the Ping seems Ping have got their price point wrong there.

Really tempted, my driver has been erratic of late to say the least, scored 38 points yesterday and think I hit three fairways, if I could get my driving better I would score so much better


----------



## MadAdey (May 30, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Very true with regard to the Ping seems Ping have got their price point wrong there.

Really tempted, my driver has been erratic of late to say the least, scored 38 points yesterday and think I hit three fairways, if I could get my driving better I would score so much better
		
Click to expand...

This is why I have dropped my driver, missed too many fairways, but with this I am going to hit many more. Ok so it may mean hitting a 6i instead of an 8i but the 6i from the fairway is easier than the 8i from the crap.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 1, 2014)

Ok, gave in today and got the pro to tape one up for me to use during my round today

Liked it a lot, not much distance lost from my driver (ok maybe 30 yards less than my BEST drive but only 10 or less off most "regular" drives)

Only gripes were it was a touch high (I used a 14 with a regular shaft, so I may try the 12 if I can find one)

And I couldn't tell when I'd hit a good one and when I'd hit a poor one (that said I didn't feel like I'd hit it badly all round) 

Found most fairways and was very very straight 

I think it goes on the birthday list (which is November but that's handy as they might be in stock everywhere by then :rofl: )


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 1, 2014)

These seem somewhat difficult to get your hands on at the moment.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 1, 2014)

NorfolkShaun said:



			These seem somewhat difficult to get your hands on at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

TMAG said I that they were struggling to supply 50% of the orders so far.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 1, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			TMAG said I that they were struggling to supply 50% of the orders so far.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised was in a shop today and the answer was we had them but the went straight away.

Do not really just want to buy one without seeing or trying one


----------



## Jon321 (Jun 1, 2014)

Nowhere I have been has had one in yet which is probably a good thing. I'm tempted to preorder one from DG. Says ships date is the 16th. I'm thinking of the 14 degree.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 1, 2014)

My local golf shop has them, google tony valentine, they had all of them in all lofts when I was in there this afternoon


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Jun 2, 2014)

i was intrigued by this and my pro had a couple in but only reg shaft. was nice to hit and got good distance, but not sure i can see it fitting in my bag for use at my home course.

part of me thinks that the popularity of the mini driver is simply a result of normal driver shafts having got so long. i notice the difference in consistency between my two drivers, the shorter one being the better consistency wise. the mini driver goes as far as most people's regular driver because its coming off the sweet spot more frequently as the shaft is shorter.

so all the fuss about the mini driver is largely due to a problem created by the constant rush to claim more yardage in normal drivers.

if someone made a shorter shafted driver with a 460cc head how could it not be easier to hit than a 260cc head with the same length shaft? but then i'm biased because i never hit fairway woods from the fairway (almost never)...

i still want one though.....


----------



## Dave B (Jun 2, 2014)

So who's bought the 12 degree and how do you find it. Was there much of a difference between the 12 and 14 degree


----------



## Dave B (Jun 2, 2014)

Due to the lack of responses decided to phone around to see if anybody had a 12 degree version in stock. After a few calls Wheathill Golf Course advised that they had one but no 14 degree versions to try.

Decided to take a chance and went up for a look. Mark the pro taped it up and gave me a basket of balls so I could try it, (he already has one in the bag).

I warmed up with a 9 iron and then switched to my Cobra S2, 3 wood. After hitting a dozen or so shots I tried the TM.

Very light, hollow feeling and the ball just flew straight down the middle with little effort. Trajectory was a nice boring flight but by teeing it up I could vary the height.

As somebody who has been struggling with a back problem for a while and as a result become a little bit unpredictable with the driver, with tee shots reaping havock with my game, if early indications are anything to go by this club will be a game changer.

My typical driver shot is a moderate fade, however with this club I could only hit it straight. Bad shots were still playable and I have to say I don't know how they've done it.

I was concerned that 12 degrees would cause me to fade the ball however I even managed to draw a few shots which is something that has managed to evade my game for some time.

I even managed to launch a few off the deck so all in all I'm really looking forward to putting the club into play.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jun 2, 2014)

owwww, your all just making this worse......


Must resist.....


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 2, 2014)

Â£125 on eBay buyitnow at the moment. Tempted but no money to spend at the moment.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 2, 2014)

Seems welcomed into club golf


----------



## MadAdey (Jun 2, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Â£125 on eBay buyitnow at the moment. Tempted but no money to spend at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds a bit iffy to me. Just been released and places can't stock them fast enough and eBay has them for Â£125 BIN?


----------



## Dave B (Jun 3, 2014)

Ref shorter shafted drivers, I cut down a G15 to 44.5 ins and tried it before looking at the Mini. The shaft was 9g heavier than the original. It felt ok through the swing but didn't improve results/consistency by the margin I'd hoped.

Comparing the Mini to a shortened driver, the Mini wins hands down. My guess would be that the smaller head on the Mini combined with matched shaft and swing weighting will give a very similar swing speed to that of a driver 44.5 in with the logic being that the aerodynamics of the Mini with a 260cc head will be better than that of a driver with a 460cc face. The smaller head also will make it easier to square the club face.

If it's not raining I'll post how I get on with the club tonight and how it actually performs on the course without impact tape on the head.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Sounds a bit iffy to me. Just been released and places can't stock them fast enough and eBay has them for Â£125 BIN?
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I'd avoid that like the plague.  Unless I suppose it's an import from the US where you end up spending the difference on shipping and import duty anyway


----------



## BFL (Jun 3, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			My local golf shop has them, google tony valentine, they had all of them in all lofts when I was in there this afternoon
		
Click to expand...

I shall pop in on the way home then. Always difficult to tell though when hitting into a sheet


----------



## Bobirdie (Jun 3, 2014)

Ive played 2 rounds with mine now. 

Quite like it. I went for the 14 degree 

It hasnt got rid of my bad swing  but the bad shots are alot better than my previous clubs.

I was playing an rbz tp tour spoon 13 degree before hand. The mini feels more consistent off the face. Doesnt feel as powerful as my old spoon. Early days yet though. Its playing around 235-240 carry at the moment. I thought it would be a tad longer as thats what my standard 15 degree 3 wood plays around


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2014)

Just bought the last one at Noahs Ark Golf Centre in Perth - cost Â£179 - a month till they get more in.

Went in and tried the demo clubs - stupidly easy to hit  - there's still a bad shot result from a bad swing but it's nothing like as severe as an ordinary driver


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 3, 2014)

Finally got a chance to try mine down the driving range.  From a very quick hit, to me the flight and sound was a lot closer to how I hit a driver than a 3 wood.  But the advantage is that I was not slicing as much as I do my driver, so it was a better choice than a driver for me.  

I did a quick comparison with my old 3 wood and it looked like I was getting slightly more carry with my old 3 wood but I was getting a lot more roll with the mini driver meaning it was going further.  I look forwards to trying it out on the course soon.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			Just bought the last one at Noahs Ark Golf Centre in Perth - cost Â£179 - a month till they get more in.

Went in and tried the demo clubs - stupidly easy to hit  - there's still a bad shot result from a bad swing but it's nothing like as severe as an ordinary driver
		
Click to expand...

I bet if you went back now the rack would be full of them


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 3, 2014)

patricks148 said:



			I bet if you went back now the rack would be full of them

Click to expand...

I'd kind of bet it wouldn't - I'm a regular there and they are decent lads


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 4, 2014)

Went out for a round last night and the mini is definitely much easier to control than a full size, full length driver - probably about 20 yards shorter off the tee than a well hit normal driver, but miles more consistent and straighter, in fact I'd say it's easier to hit off the tee than a three wood for me.

Hit it off the deck a couple of times, went really low when hit off a links fairway and ran forever. Out of light rough got it in the air really easily and great ball flight so I'd reckon it would be fine to use off the fairway on a parkland course.

Got a decision to make for my match tonight, do I need the three wood? - there's one hole where I'll want the extra carry that an ordinary driver will give me but other than that one I'll be hitting the mini


----------



## karlcole (Jun 5, 2014)

Just ordered mine arrives tomorrow must ask though how high has everyone been teeing this up?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 5, 2014)

Fragger's got one.........

He needs to practice with it......

That is all.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 5, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Fragger's got one.........

He needs to practice with it......

That is all.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 5, 2014)

imurg said:



			fragger's got one.........

He needs to practice with it......

That is all.
		
Click to expand...

lololol!!!!


----------



## shewy (Jun 6, 2014)

I posted on here earlier saying I was not impressed,can I be the first to say I was wrong wrong wrong!
Tried this out and my first words were oof that's long. This thing is straight and long,I had to have it,lovely ball flight and super forgiving,surprisingly easy to hit off the deck as well. Looking forward to my next knock with this now.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 6, 2014)

I popped into AG in Bristol today, they only had 1 of these in, a secondhand one(!), 16* reg shaft. Which is nowhere near my specs. Gave it a knock in their crappy sim anyway. Feels nice.
I think I would want a 14* with the TP x shaft. I asked when they were getting any more in and he reckoned it would be August! The ones they have on order already for customers are quoting end of July delivery!


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 6, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			I popped into AG in Bristol today, they only had 1 of these in, a secondhand one(!), 16* reg shaft. Which is nowhere near my specs. Gave it a knock in their crappy sim anyway. Feels nice.
I think I would want a 14* with the TP x shaft. I asked when they were getting any more in and he reckoned it would be August! The ones they have on order already for customers are quoting end of July delivery!
		
Click to expand...

Tony valentines has them in stock as far as I know but I doubt they'll have them for long

I'm hoping my pro has his one till I can convince the wife I need another club :lol:


----------



## karlcole (Jun 6, 2014)

So how high has everyone been teeing these up?


----------



## hovis (Jun 6, 2014)

Had a fitting with one of these last week and could not get the spin down. We tried every shaft option going too. Ended up with a sldr 430 with a martix 7m3 black tie x stiff


----------



## glynntaylor (Jun 6, 2014)

karlcole said:



			So how high has everyone been teeing these up?
		
Click to expand...

Blue castle tee for me


----------



## karlcole (Jun 6, 2014)

glynntaylor said:



			Blue castle tee for me
		
Click to expand...

Thanks pal was thinking the same for when mine arrives


----------



## Tab373 (Jun 6, 2014)

I ordered a mini driver in 12 deg stiff from fore24 and was told 1week delivery.it was then back ordered for another week now I'm told taylormade are struggling to keep up and earliest delivery is now end of July . Have cancelled and got my money back. We have to look else where


----------



## Bobirdie (Jun 6, 2014)

Im playing mine probably to the height of a white castle. Half the ball is above the crown. Going nicely


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 7, 2014)

hovis said:



			Had a fitting with one of these last week and could not get the spin down. We tried every shaft option going too. Ended up with a sldr 430 with a martix 7m3 black tie x stiff
		
Click to expand...

The 430 is one driver I love the look of!


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 7, 2014)

karlcole said:



			So how high has everyone been teeing these up?
		
Click to expand...

Blue height for me as well.


----------



## markgs (Jun 7, 2014)

I like mine but the sldr 3 wood is a lot longer off the tee and i mean a lot, easier to hit off the fairway and personally i find it a lot more forgiving, mini is now redundant.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 7, 2014)

markgs said:



			I like mine but the sldr 3 wood is a lot longer off the tee and i mean a lot, easier to hit off the fairway and personally i find it a lot more forgiving, mini is now redundant.
		
Click to expand...

Which seems to be totally against other impressions of it, certainly the professional reviews anyway.

Which Mini did you actually purchase, and which SLDR are you comparing against?


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jun 7, 2014)

markgs said:



			I like mine but the sldr 3 wood is a lot longer off the tee and i mean a lot, easier to hit off the fairway and personally i find it a lot more forgiving, mini is now redundant.
		
Click to expand...

Possible second hand one for sale then??


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 18, 2014)

Picked a 14 stiff up last night. Had a knock down the range. Quietly pleased, encouraging and hopefully are the feelings I've come back with. Not all were good but not all were slices, and that can only be a good thing


----------



## matt611 (Jun 20, 2014)

Tried one of these the other day in 16 degree, regular shaft.  Felt very nice, my bad shot was a straight push which wasn't too far offline.  The only problem was that it didn't seem very long to me from my viewpoint at the range it looked like it went the same distance as my 20 degree hybrid.  Perhaps the 14 degree is worth a try


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 20, 2014)

is the sldr mini adjustable?     can you crank open the face?   how does it sit at address?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 20, 2014)

matt611 said:



			Tried one of these the other day in 16 degree, regular shaft.  Felt very nice, my bad shot was a straight push which wasn't too far offline.  The only problem was that it didn't seem very long to me from my viewpoint at the range it looked like it went the same distance as my 20 degree hybrid.  Perhaps the 14 degree is worth a try
		
Click to expand...

I find the ball flight deceptive. Have hit many that I thought went too high but when I walk to the bal I realise I'm in the place my driver would be.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			is the sldr mini adjustable?     can you crank open the face?   how does it sit at address?
		
Click to expand...

No adjustability on the mini.


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			No adjustability on the mini.
		
Click to expand...

sadly not, hopefully thats next years model


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 20, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			No adjustability on the mini.
		
Click to expand...

ill wait for the mini 2 then!   silly that. for the sake for an adjustable hosel.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 20, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			I find the ball flight deceptive. Have hit many that I thought went too high but when I walk to the bal I realise I'm in the place my driver would be.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is deceptively high, some of my drives with the 16 degree version have been longer than I anticipated, at first I thought they would be well short but when you catch a good one they go for miles.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			ill wait for the mini 2 then!   silly that. for the sake for an adjustable hosel.
		
Click to expand...

If they do, then don't expect the same price point .... we were given explanation that SLDR to SLDR S cost differences was mainly down to adjustable hosel not being included in the SLDR S.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 20, 2014)

absolutely no excuse for no adjustability these days.  I can put the same swing on a club. one with a closed face and the other open and the difference is night and day.

for the sake of cranking it open, I might have to adjust my whole swing to accommodate this club.   this was the case with Cleveland classic woods.  beautiful heads until you looked down and found out they are monumentally closed.


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			absolutely no excuse for no adjustability these days.  I can put the same swing on a club. one with a closed face and the other open and the difference is night and day.

for the sake of cranking it open, I might have to adjust my whole swing to accommodate this club.   this was the case with Cleveland classic woods.  beautiful heads until you looked down and found out they are monumentally closed.
		
Click to expand...

When  I was fitted for my SLDR at the Belfry I had a hit with the mini but was advised by the fitter that it wasnt suited for me as it currently set up 

Pretty sure it was a price point v adjustability argument and that they have jumped in a hole in the market (better than the competitors who came first did), be very surprised if they dont add the adjustable version down the line. In an optimal world theyd want to offer a cheaper non adjustable model and a dearer fully adjustable one


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 20, 2014)

fundy said:



			When  I was fitted for my SLDR at the Belfry I had a hit with the mini but was advised by the fitter that it wasnt suited for me as it currently set up 

Click to expand...


did it go left?


a few people on here witnessed what I could do with the Cleveland classic woods.   it involved a ball turning at a 90degree angle left.   amazing to watch. not great for my scorecard.


----------



## fundy (Jun 20, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			did it go left?


a few people on here witnessed what I could do with the Cleveland classic woods.   it involved a ball turning at a 90degree angle left.   amazing to watch. not great for my scorecard.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it went left lol. 

When I was fitted I was hitting everything hard right to left. With the SLDR he set it up weighted to the toe to eliminate the left hand side, sadly was unable to do so with the mini. That said Ive been working on neutralising my swing path and have now moved the SLDR weight back neutral so maybe theres hope for me yet lol


----------

